# Good morning



## Jeffriesw (Sep 24, 2010)

Well it is a little late in the day for morning, but lets start out on the right foot.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!

Be Blessed and be a blessing!


----------



## gtparts (Sep 24, 2010)

Back at you, friend!

Felt very blessed when I found the new format this evening after dinner. Once it gets going, I think it will be great.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 24, 2010)

Let's get going then.

But do I have to post everything three times............. lol


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 25, 2010)

Good Morning All


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 25, 2010)

Good morning guys! Been in the stand since 615... Beautiful morning.. A possum and squirrels so far...wish me luck!


----------



## gtparts (Sep 25, 2010)

jmh, I suspect you were helpful in the new changes. Thank you!


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 25, 2010)

Good afternoon !


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 26, 2010)

Good Morning Everyone!

What a Mighty God we Serve 

Be Blessed and be a Blessing
Bill J.


----------



## Jeff57 (Sep 26, 2010)

Morning all.  May each of you have a blessed day in the Lord today.


----------

